# Large Capacity Sprayers



## 1320str8liner (Nov 28, 2021)

Is anyone using large capacity sprayers larger than the 4gal backpack options 


If so how do you make accurate application rates when applying?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm using the 20 est gallon version of that sprayer. I won't spray my yard without it


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

I haven't used yet for precise spraying but I have determined the 41gal sprayer puts down close to 1 gal per 1k. I'm using one now for spraying food plots and killing cogon grass on our new home build on 1 ac. I will use it on the yard when the new turf is in and will just go with the acre rate. There's no way I would consider spraying 1ac with a backpack or hand sprayer. The 31 and 41 gal sprayers are quite different tho. 41gal has upgraded pump and nozzles.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I built a custom 58gal sprayer for my UTV, but now I am using a 100gal PTO sprayer on my tractor.


----------



## LawnChief19 (Aug 27, 2020)

I upgraded to the 41 gallon North Star this year. I like it a lot.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

I use the 31 gallon northstar sprayer with upgraded teejet nozzles and love it.


----------



## 1320str8liner (Nov 28, 2021)

ag_fishing said:


> I use the 31 gallon northstar sprayer with upgraded teejet nozzles and love it.


Any pictures, which nozzles are you using for the upgrade?

How's the pressure?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I bought the tank which I believe is 13 gallons and built the rest. Two tee jet nozzles on a boom and a spray wand. I installed independent shut off valves for the boom and spray wand. I also upgraded the pump to a 110 psi model. I usually run about 40-50 psi for both the nozzles and wand.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

Something I have been tinkering on...




Northstar 25g with 7 nozzle boom mounted to the out-front deck on my Walker.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I'll soon own a 35k lawn. How big of a tank should I go with?


----------



## LawnChief19 (Aug 27, 2020)

Often what is asked on here is how many times do you want to mix and fill? Using the 1 gallon per 1K unit you'd need 35 gallons. But I the Northstar is 31 gallons. I find that my 41 gal. unit does my 43K if I alter my PSI, speed or nozzles. Other than that price, budget, storage room are all factors. I used a friends 15 gallon unit for the last year and it was fine but the time spent filling and mixing added more time on to the job that I really had little of. So going with the larger trailer sprayer, with the larger pump and 5 nozzles covering a larger path made sense for me.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

sangheili said:


> Something I have been tinkering on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your gonna be eating chemicals. If it's on you, it's in you.

.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

david_ said:


> I'll soon own a 35k lawn. How big of a tank should I go with?


At least 31gal but might as well opt for the 41 since it already has the upgrades....pump, nozzles, and tips. It's also built better.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

LawnChief19 said:


> Often what is asked on here is how many times do you want to mix and fill? Using the 1 gallon per 1K unit you'd need 35 gallons. But I the Northstar is 31 gallons. I find that my 41 gal. unit does my 43K if I alter my PSI, speed or nozzles. Other than that price, budget, storage room are all factors. I used a friends 15 gallon unit for the last year and it was fine but the time spent filling and mixing added more time on to the job that I really had little of. So going with the larger trailer sprayer, with the larger pump and 5 nozzles covering a larger path made sense for me.


Exactly, stopping to refill is a PITA. We picked up the 41 gallon model to do five 1 acre food plots and it's a Major pain to head all the way back to the barn and refill. Now we're looking at a 3-point 300 gallon boom sprayer for the food plots, and will use the 41 gallon pull behind on the 1ac lawn instead.

.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> sangheili said:
> 
> 
> > Something I have been tinkering on...
> ...


Not as much as you think. The nozzles are actually lower relative to my head then on my current walk behind spray rig not to mention the distance. In any case, I'm building spray drift curtains for it right now.

https://www.walker.com/addons/a16


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I use the Northstar 41 gal pull-behind sprayer. I tested how long it took to pump 20 gallons of water through the nozzles, did some math, and found that I need to drive exactly 3.8MPH to spray 1 gallon/1ksqft. I got the idea, from someone on this forum, to install a bicycle speedometer to the mower wheels to tell me how fast I'm driving while spraying.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a plain jane stock 31 gal from Northstar. Works well, I'd have to refill anyway, but I wish I would have opted for the 41 gal. I have a pretty good sloped section and with 41 I wouldn't be cutting it so close when I get down to the end where if I'm heading down or across it sometimes sucks air instead of liquid if I'm not paying attention. Other than that, it's worked great for 3 seasons now.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> I use the Northstar 41 gal pull-behind sprayer. I tested how long it took to pump 20 gallons of water through the nozzles, did some math, and found that I need to drive exactly 3.8MPH to spray 1 gallon/1ksqft. I got the idea, from someone on this forum, to install a bicycle speedometer to the mower wheels to tell me how fast I'm driving while spraying.


That was me, and that is awesome! The batteries died in mine on the walk behind and I keep forgetting to replace them but maybe I should add a speedo to my rider mower too.... :mrgreen:


----------



## VGKlawnguy (Mar 25, 2021)

How long of a hose run can the electric pumps handle? My plan is to put in two 50 gallon tanks in my UTV to spray our yards. Most yards are 150' away from the tank at most. Wondering if I can use an electric setup rather than spending a damn fortune on a gas powered setup


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Deltahedge said:


> I use the Northstar 41 gal pull-behind sprayer. I tested how long it took to pump 20 gallons of water through the nozzles, did some math, and found that I need to drive exactly 3.8MPH to spray 1 gallon/1ksqft. I got the idea, from someone on this forum, to install a bicycle speedometer to the mower wheels to tell me how fast I'm driving while spraying.


What bicycle speedometer did you get?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Deltahedge said:


> I use the Northstar 41 gal pull-behind sprayer. I tested how long it took to pump 20 gallons of water through the nozzles, did some math, and found that I need to drive exactly 3.8MPH to spray 1 gallon/1ksqft. I got the idea, from someone on this forum, to install a bicycle speedometer to the mower wheels to tell me how fast I'm driving while spraying.


Nice to know!


----------



## MuttGrunt (8 mo ago)

Ware said:


> I built a custom 58gal sprayer for my UTV, but now I am using a 100gal PTO sprayer on my tractor.


This is $%@@!. You're one of the main ones too dude, especially posts like this.

All of you posting stuff like this: you better allow me a place to crash when my wife divorces me bc of this site. 
/noobie rant


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

MuttGrunt said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I built a custom 58gal sprayer for my UTV, but now I am using a 100gal PTO sprayer on my tractor.
> ...


😂😂😂😂 I'm sure someone will give you a place


----------



## MuttGrunt (8 mo ago)

CenlaLowell said:


> 😂😂😂😂 I'm sure someone will give you a place


Don't be surprised when I'm knocking on your door


----------

